# Then and Now



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

I saw this in the Dog Section, so thought I would copy it for our buns 

Seth at the rescue centre (14wks old)








Seth latest 








Bella just home from the rescue centre (approx 2 years old)








Bella latest








Lets see yours


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

aww bless, i'll do mine in a bit as need to upload pics


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

Here are mine 

Rebo (12 weeks old)









Rebo now









Zooty (12 weeks)









Zooty now









Bluey (he was a rescue so was fully grown when I got him, but here is a pic of when he first turned up)









Bluey now









Rhythm (18 months old)









Rhythm now









Rascal (12 weeks old)









Rascal now









Courage (age unknown, found as a stray)









Courage now









Heather (2 years old)









Heather now









Valour (age unknown, found with Courage as a stray)









Valour now


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow I love courage he's very very handsome!


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Logan at the rescue:









Now:









Honey:









Fern:









Now:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

blade100 said:


> Wow I love courage he's very very handsome!


Thank you, he is a completely different rabbit to the one that turned up. He had some terrible injuries, I still tear up when I see the pics of his eyes


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well he certainly looks a very happy healthy shiny rabbit! 
But saying that all your bunnies look in tip top condition.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Trixie 8 weeks










Now










Buddy's the same.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's mine:

Buffy at her breeder's 10 weeks:










Buffy taken this afternoon:










Angel at her breeder's 5/6 weeks:










Angel taken this afternoon:










Bernie, is that really Courage in both pics?! I seriously can't believe that it's the same rabbit, they look totally different!:w00t:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> Bernie, is that really Courage in both pics?! I seriously can't believe that it's the same rabbit, they look totally different!:w00t:


Yup, that pic was taken the day after he turned up. Both him and Valour had been strays for around 7 months (give or take).

Apparently their previous owner had just opened the hutch and let them free. They were found on the side of a major A road (A41 I think), they lady that found them couldn't keep them, and didn't have space to separate them (they were entire bucks, hence the pee stains on Valour and the horrendous injuries to Courage's face) so I arranged transport for them to come to me.
I think the only reason they survived so long is because they had each other :shocked:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Lily (12 weeks)









Ruby (12 weeks)









Maisie (12 weeks)









Bobby (couple of months)









Lily and Ruby now









Bobby and Maisie now


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Yup, that pic was taken the day after he turned up. Both him and Valour had been strays for around 7 months (give or take).
> 
> Apparently their previous owner had just opened the hutch and let them free. They were found on the side of a major A road (A41 I think), they lady that found them couldn't keep them, and didn't have space to separate them (they were entire bucks, hence the pee stains on Valour and the horrendous injuries to Courage's face) so I arranged transport for them to come to me.
> I think the only reason they survived so long is because they had each other :shocked:


Wow. I hope their former "owner" has horrendous feelings of guilt for doing that. Looking at him all sleek and shiny its hard to imagine him in a bad state let alone with injuries, he looks so bright and healthy in that second pic. How lovely that they stayed together though.

Though how on earth did 2 rabbits used to being given food in a bowl each day survive outside for so many months? Especially as they don't exactly blend in given their colouring. Can you pet and hold them? Or were they left 'wild' for too long to trust people again?


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

*sneaks in to pinch Heather / Fern / Trixie / Angel / Bobby* 

I will be back for more :ihih:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> Wow. I hope their former "owner" has horrendous feelings of guilt for doing that. Looking at him all sleek and shiny its hard to imagine him in a bad state let alone with injuries, he looks so bright and healthy in that second pic. How lovely that they stayed together though.
> 
> Though how on earth did 2 rabbits used to being given food in a bowl each day survive outside for so many months? Especially as they don't exactly blend in given their colouring. Can you pet and hold them? Or were they left 'wild' for too long to trust people again?


I doubt the owner has any regret, his wife was pregnant so the buns had to go. As far as many people are concerned letting them free is the better option :mad2:

I have no idea how they survived for so long tbh, they were extremely lucky that's for sure. Hence their names 
When they first turned up they were terrified, but as the days went by I gained their trust and now they are one of the friendliest out of my bunch haha

The one thing I have noticed with them tho is they still have that desperation when being fed, they will literary launch at my hands with their mouths open. It's almost like they still don't trust that food will always be available so they have to get it as quick as possible.
They both have a few physical scars left but apart from that and their food issue they are happy, friendly bouncy bunnies 

This is a close up of Courages eye, it shows how lucky these guys were. A couple more weeks and I'm not sure the story would have ended this way :frown2:









And just to show they opened up to me very quickly, this was taken 3 days after they turned up, I had to bath Valour because he was covered in urine so had a nasty wiff bless him and we had this special moment after


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I doubt the owner has any regret, his wife was pregnant so the buns had to go. As far as many people are concerned letting them free is the better option :mad2:
> 
> I have no idea how they survived for so long tbh, they were extremely lucky that's for sure. Hence their names
> When they first turned up they were terrified, but as the days went by I gained their trust and now they are one of the friendliest out of my bunch haha
> ...


That's amazing their so friendly after going though that. Their unlucky in one way but extremely lucky in another. That growth on Courage's eye looks awful and painful Can he still see through it? Or was it left to long untreated?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> That's amazing their so friendly after going though that. Their unlucky in one way but extremely lucky in another. That growth on Courage's eye looks awful and painful Can he still see through it? Or was it left to long untreated?


That lump has gone now, it was proud flesh and infection but once cleaned up and given the right meds he healed really quickly. He still has scar tissue on the edge of his eye but his eyesight is perfect 

I have to say that both those boys helped me as much as I helped them, I lost my beautiful Reed very shortly after they arrived, I wanted to give up there and then but they needed me to stay strong so they are very special boys indeed.

I believe everything happens for a reason


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

SammyJo said:


> *sneaks in to pinch Heather / Fern / Trixie / Angel / Bobby*
> 
> I will be back for more :ihih:


nooooo you cant have bobby


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

omg Bernie i remember when you got those pair now! And how stained the fur was. Wow.

Here's my lot.

Muffin as a teeny baby

















Biscuit at 17 weeks before i picked him up. (the one in the tray)









And the pair now, Muffin is 3 and Biscuit is 4. 









This is Briar and Bramble at around 9 months, this is the pic i saw on the advert. 









And in this pic they are both aged approx. 4. (sadly Bramble died in December from renal failure)


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> That lump has gone now, it was proud flesh and infection but once cleaned up and given the right meds he healed really quickly. He still has scar tissue on the edge of his eye but his eyesight is perfect
> 
> I have to say that both those boys helped me as much as I helped them, I lost my beautiful Reed very shortly after they arrived, I wanted to give up there and then but they needed me to stay strong so they are very special boys indeed.
> 
> I believe everything happens for a reason


Well they certainly suit their names for sure. It's remarkable they survived and remarkable how different and well they are now. Someone was really shining on them.

I believe that as well, though sometimes it does take a while to work out what that reason is.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

SammyJo said:


> *sneaks in to pinch Heather / Fern / Trixie / Angel / Bobby*
> 
> I will be back for more :ihih:


Good luck with that, she is a mummies girl and will follow me anywhere


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

My turn!

Rosie when I first brought her home.









This is Dylan when we first brought him home aged 8 weeks.









This shows Lolly (black and white) when she was being bonded at the rescue with Rosie and Dylan before we picked her up.









Rosie Dylan and Lolly now









George at about 8 weeks









George now









Just because I can and you all know about Jack anyway heres him at two days old.









This is Jack now aged two with bed hair.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

How blue are Jack's eyes 

Gorgeous 

xx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

SammyJo said:


> How blue are Jack's eyes
> 
> Gorgeous
> 
> xx


Tell me about it but me and his dad both have hazel eyes and really dark hair. Sometimes think there was a mix up at the hospital.

So Bernie/lil miss either of you as good with human genetics as you are with rabbits?


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Kammie said:


> Tell me about it but me and his dad both have hazel eyes and really dark hair. Sometimes think there was a mix up at the hospital.
> 
> So Bernie/lil miss either of you as good with human genetics as you are with rabbits?


I know a bit from biology, but not to a great extent. You must both be carriers of the blue eye gene (Bb) and Jack must have received both blue recessive alles (bb). I'm not sure about hazel, but this is what happens with brown eyes:


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

Felicity then








Felicity now









One of my 7 bunnys, 5 Netherlands, 1 mini lop and 1 big cross


----------

